# Puff Monthly Tobacco Poll: September 2012



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Three carryovers and six new nominees for a total of nine on this months poll, so you may pick *up to three* this time.

To my knowledge, all of these are available in 50g or 2 ounce tins except where noted.

McClelland Dark Star - This tobacco begins as Bright Yellow, sugary top grade Virginia and Carolina leaf. Through careful triple aging, pressing and stoving, it becomes rich, cool and dark. A spicy aroma.

Esoterica Tilbury - A harmonious blend of Golden and Dark Virginias with small portions of Burley and air-cured leaf. Matured by a special process over 100 years old, producing a unique natural aroma and piquant flavor.

Cornell & Diehl Billy Bud - A heavy Latakia blend with rough-cut burley, bright Virginia flake and a good amount of rough-cut cigar leaf (bulk)

Reiner Long Golden Flake - A very special blend of Golden Virginias, a little White Burley, and a touch of Perique to make things interesting. Pressed into long flakes, sliced, then rolled in the tin in long strips. (100g tin only)

Solani Aged Burley Flake - A bold blend of dark fired burleys with a little light virginia for balance. The classic earthy heaviness of the dark fired burley really shines through, as does the nicotine that accompanies those heavy, robust flavors.

John Middleton Prince Albert - Mild, crimp cut, OTC burley blend. Unfortunately, someone let him out of the can . Available in 1.5 ounce pouch, 7 or 14 ounce plastic tub, and as bulk.

Peter Heinrichs Special Curly - Rare Virginias are spun into "twist" then sliced to the size of small coins. Each disk is a complete blend. Costly to produce, this spun cut can be smoked for its slow burning classic Virginia flavor or mixed into a favorite blend for a change of pace (100g tin only)

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy De Luxe - This old classic is a Perique/Va. curly cut tobacco in large coin size.

Two Friends English Chocolate - We begin with the finest Virginias and just enough Latakia to provide the taste that so many crave then press it to marry the flavors. We then tumble it out to a broken flake for easy packing and add just a touch of chocolate to awaken the senses. The end result is a blend that satisfies all day for a walk through the Dales yet is welcome in the drawing room in the evenings thanks to a warm chocolate aroma.

The tobacco of the month for August is *GL Pease Union Square.*. Click here to post your review!

*Previous Winners with links to review threads* 
GLP Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak
GLP Jackknife Plug/Ready Rubbed
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Peterson University Flake
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
GLP Lagonda


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're new around here and are wondering what the heck this is:

We had nominations over the last couple of weeks for this poll for September's "tobacco of the month." After the poll closes, we all go out and buy the tobacco that wins, and post a review in a common review thread (which will be started around September 1st). All reviews, discussion about the reviews or about the winning tobacco, specific questions to reviewers about their thoughts, etc should go in the review thread...off topic discussion, discussion about the poll itself, nominations for next month, or any questions or suggestions about how this works should go right here in this thread.

New to pipes? Don't worry, this is for you, too! You don't have to be an expert reviewer, just post up what you thought of it - what it tasted like to you, what it reminded you of, how much you liked it, etc.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Voted and READY!


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope y'all don't mind me joining in on this one


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Voted!

GO PA!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL crap. I misses voting on my own nomination.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> LOL crap. I misses voting on my own nomination.


No worries. I read this before voting, and I voted for it for you. I didn't have a burning desire to vote for the other choices anyhow.



MontyTheMooch said:


> I'll nominate Escudo since I've never tried it.
> (posted from King Arthur's Carousel at Disneyland)


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Saturday bump


----------



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not a mathematician, but the poll percentages do not appear quite right!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Tailchaser said:


> I'm not a mathematician, but the poll percentages do not appear quite right!


You can vote on up to 3 choices. That's why.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tailchaser said:


> I'm not a mathematician, but the poll percentages do not appear quite right!


They're not fractional percentages of the total vote, they are percentages of the voters that voted for each choice. Most voters voted for more than one choice.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tailchaser said:


> I'm not a mathematician, but the poll percentages do not appear quite right!


It's okay; the poll is run by an economist.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MarkC said:


> It's okay; the poll is run by an economist.


:mn

The preceding emoticon has nothing in particular to do with this post. It is amusing however, and thus included.

Or does it....


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Blue_2 said:


> No worries. I read this before voting, and I voted for it for you. I didn't have a burning desire to vote for the other choices anyhow.


LOL Thanks. At least the nomination will carry over to next month.


----------



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

MarkC said:


> It's okay; the poll is run by an economist.


OK, now I understand.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Luckily it wasn't run by the government. Then we'd have had two tins already claiming the win (with neither living up to expectations) with another claiming voter fraud. Still another would be siphoning off votes for a blend that was discontinued years ago.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be sure and keep my eyes peeled for pregnant chads when it comes time to tally up, Eric :lol:

PA is jumping out to a big lead! But Escudo and LGF aren't out of the race yet! 

There's still plenty of time to get your votes in, gentlemen!

Is everyone ok with the format? I've been starting the poll around the 1st of the month, and letting it run for two weeks. I like giving everyone plenty of time to see the poll and vote....and, well, it's just flat out fun for me to watch it play out for a whole two weeks  . And this still gives you two weeks or so after the poll finishes to make nominations for next month, and to get your tin before the first of next month, so it seems reasonable to me.

Also, I haven't been requiring seconds for nominations. If we had, say, 15 new nominations a month, requiring seconds for nominations might be something worth considering, but I don't feel like it's necessary with the number of nominations lately.

And I'm kinda playing by ear on the loser carryovers. I think in the past they had to hit the 30% mark or be dropped off. I feel like it works better to use a subjective approach depending on how the poll plays out, so that we can keep a balanced and reasonable number of loser carryovers.

Maybe I'm overthinking, but I just want to make sure it's fair and fun for everyone. So if there's something you think might work better differently, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Luckily it wasn't run by the government. Then we'd have had two tins already claiming the win (with neither living up to expectations) with another claiming voter fraud. Still another would be siphoning off votes for a blend that was discontinued years ago.


And then we'd find "No longer a community member" votes...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I'll be sure and keep my eyes peeled for pregnant chads when it comes time to tally up, Eric :lol:
> 
> PA is jumping out to a big lead! But Escudo and LGF aren't out of the race yet!
> 
> ...


Maybe as things go on, and the more regular tobaccos end up as winning and coming off the available list, changes may be in order. Everything in the list is still decent tobacco and I wouldn't be upset if any of them won.

I'm rather enjoying the format so far, and I think you're doing a great job with it.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I'll be sure and keep my eyes peeled for pregnant chads when it comes time to tally up, Eric :lol:
> 
> PA is jumping out to a big lead! But Escudo and LGF aren't out of the race yet!
> 
> ...


I enjoy the format, including the length of the voting period. I think that we get a broad range of tobaccos - at least within the nearly 8 months that I've participated. Since I've been voting and participating we've had everything from Rattray's and Peterson to my beloved GLP blends. I get the popularity issue driving things, but at the same time part of this is having tobaccos available for people to purchase. Local blenders and/or HTF tobaccos would make it difficult for some to play.

That said, the tobacco of the month has also prompted trades among BOTLs, and I'm sure that if we had rarer stuff it would result in the same. Maybe after a few blenders - like GLP - have been winners multiple times we should take them off the plate for a while so to speak, but other than that I think things are running fine.

In the end, the puff monthly tobacco is unique to the pipe side - there is NOTHING like it over in the cigar end of the pond, and I have and continue to really enjoy hearing from more experienced BOTLs and try new tobaccos as my tastes develop.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I think the format is just fine, but another possible way to do it though would be to have everyone put in nominations then throw them through the randomizer to choose the winner. Use the last 2 weeks of a month as the nomination period for the next month then spin the wheel of fate on the first. That gives a longer period for people to purchase and test before leaving the review. This would be especially helpful if someone is waiting on a payday or putting together a larger purchase to save on shipping. You could even organize it as a group or bulk buy so that nobody has to commit to a full tin on something they may not like. It could mean more planning on your end though.

Either way, I'm happy with the way things are, but am open to change if someone else is not satisfied.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Randomizing the nominees for a lottery drawing is an interesting twist. In any case, I'm enjoying things as they stand and appreciative of the effort put into it! :tu


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Brian - I think I catch your drift, but I'm not so sure about taking blenders off the table. Maybe if it got _really_ excessive, like, say....if we had medium strength GLP Virginia blends win for the next 3 months straight, and we've already reviewed 3 GLP's.. I could see some of us growing weary. But part of the point of this (IMO) is to get newbies involved in reviews, and if we start saying "no GLP's, no Frog Morton's, no Virginias" or whatever, I feel like we're gonna start alienating people who want to participate, you know? I don't think we've gotten excessive or repetitive in any one style or blender _yet,_ but we can certainly discuss it if you or anyone else gets to the point to where you're rolling your eyes and thinking "ugh....xyz AGAIN?!?". Do you have a specific concern about this now? If so, lets talk about it. Or are you just tossing out a "what if" for future discussion?

Eric - that's a novel idea in theory, and it does sound fun. I would have concerns, though...mainly, with participation. What if one guy throws out a nomination for an oddball tobacco, said tobacco wins, and everyone says "yuck, I ain't smoking that garbage.". I think going with a popular vote format is a better practical solution. That's my opinion, but we can toss this idea around a little more if you guys would like to.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I just wish there were 20 new candidates each month. I'm using it as an excuse, I don't have TAD.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Eric - that's a novel idea in theory, and it does sound fun. I would have concerns, though...mainly, with participation. What if one guy throws out a nomination for an oddball tobacco, said tobacco wins, and everyone says "yuck, I ain't smoking that garbage.". I think going with a popular vote format is a better practical solution. That's my opinion, but we can toss this idea around a little more if you guys would like to.


I see the point in getting more people involved in reviews, but at the same time you're potentially introducing people to something they haven't yet tried. That's why I got involved. Why limit to one nomination? Have everyone submit five and then randomize the list. Maybe have them select one English, one Virginia, etc... The possibilities are there. Inevitably though there are going to be those those nominate, but never actually participate for one reason or another. It happens.

Just so I'm clear though, I'm happy with the current format. Just offering up suggestions.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Do you have a specific concern about this now? If so, lets talk about it. Or are you just tossing out a "what if" for future discussion?


Absolutely 100% just tossing out a "what if." I really enjoy this tobacco of the month thing the way it is currently done - just brought up the only thing that came to mind, which I agree hasn't happened - if you look at the list from the last months there is not overwhelming "it" blender. We have Peterson, Rattray's, GLP, Orlik, and PS just off the top of my head, and I'm a noob!

As to the randomizer idea, it could be interesting as a diversion but I really value all of the experience and discussion generated by the voting and nomination of tobaccos. My tastes are still developing, and when senior BOTLs speak, I listen.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

A word of encouragement to the Renier voters...my tin will be five months old next month, so I'll be joining you in the vote then if you don't win this time.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Bumpity? Is this closed?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> A word of encouragement to the Renier voters...my tin will be five months old next month, so I'll be joining you in the vote then if you don't win this time.


I'd like to see it win because I haven't had any in forever. It'd give me an excuse to open some.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Bumpity? Is this closed?


Not yet! Three more days!


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Just voted mine!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Voting closes tonight, gentlemen!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The winner, by a nose, is Prince Albert!

This is one tobacco that many of you can find locally, if you hunt for it.  It is available in 1.5 ounce pouches and 14 ounce tubs. My local liquor store also carries 7 ounce tubs, but i haven't seen that size anywhere else. 4Noggins sells it in bulk by the ounce. Here's some places you can get it online:

P&C - pouch $3.15, tub $25.95 - Prince Albert Pipe Tobacco
Mars - pouch $3.75, tub $30.95 - Prince Albert
lilbrown - not available
smokingpipes - not available
Cupojoes - not available
CigarsInternational - not available
4Noggins - 2 oz bulk $6.59, tub $26.95 - 4noggins.com - Search

:ask: I _know_ I've seen PA on Cigars International's website before, and I thought I'd seen it at a couple of other websites before. Seems odd to me that 4 of my usual vendors don't show anything resembling PA on their websites, and Mars is actually sold out ATM. Oh well...if you have trouble finding it, reply here and I'm sure one of us can get you a sample to review.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Odd - Lil Brown does stock PA in their store. Wonder why they don't have it online?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Odd - Lil Brown does stock PA in their store. Wonder why they don't have it online?


I thought it was strange, too....especially considering they show a bunch of other OTCs - Velvet, SWR, Granger, Half and Half, etc.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Odd - Lil Brown does stock PA in their store. Wonder why they don't have it online?


Could be a glitch in the online database. Bet they'd send some to you if you called them.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know whether to be happy that PA won since I don't have to buy any, or sad that I don't get an excuse to order something new. Oh, well, I'm broke, so I will be happy. I like the format. I have been guilty of voting but then not following through, because of money issues, or availability. I just got my tin of Irish Oak, and haven't had a chance to open it yet.


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

I would just like to chime in and say I think this is awesome.. helps me decide which tobaccos to try based off the community.... helps this winner is a cheap one


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, and they even sell it at walmart for about $4 a pouch.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like my beloved Billy Budd is going the way of the dodo! This is the second time I've nominated it...it came close to winning previously, but it's falling off the list again. In fact, all three carryovers from last month will unfortunately be falling off the list. But we've got three really good tobaccos that will be hanging on and fighting it out next month - Escudo, LGF, and ABF! I wouldn't count out any of these heavyweights.

Post up your nominations for October!

Of course, there's still plenty of time to get those Union Square reviews in! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...view-gl-pease-union-square-august-2012-a.html

*Carryovers (on the list for next month)*
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Solani Aged Burley Flake
A & C Petersen Escudo Navy De Luxe

*New Nominations*
None yet!

*Previous Winners with links to review threads* 
The winner for September is Prince Albert!
GLP Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak
GLP Jackknife Plug/Ready Rubbed
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Peterson University Flake
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
GLP Lagonda


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Due to a "disagreement" in tax issues between the Federal and WA State Tribal Rights Commission and John Middleton, an Altria Company since 2007, Lil' Brown will no longer offer Middleton products for on-line sales. Altria Company is the parent company of Phillip Morris. I'm sure this is just another cigarette related thing in some weird related way, and once again, we the consumer get to pay the price via losing yet another source for our goods.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Due to a "disagreement" in tax issues between the Federal and WA State Tribal Rights Commission and John Middleton, an Altria Company since 2007, Lil' Brown will no longer offer Middleton products for on-line sales. Altria Company is the parent company of Phillip Morris. I'm sure this is just another cigarette related thing in some weird related way, and once again, we the consumer get to pay the price via losing yet another source for our goods.


Bastards.

On a lighter note, I stopped by there after work today and grabbed a pouch.

On a less lighter note, they still don't have the FM Cellar in yet.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Quoted to get the list back on top here - sorry if that is clunky.

I would like to nominate C&D's Habana Daydream, thanks to Dan's mention of it in another thread.



gahdzila said:


> Looks like my beloved Billy Budd is going the way of the dodo! This is the second time I've nominated it...it came close to winning previously, but it's falling off the list again. In fact, all three carryovers from last month will unfortunately be falling off the list. But we've got three really good tobaccos that will be hanging on and fighting it out next month - Escudo, LGF, and ABF! I wouldn't count out any of these heavyweights.
> 
> Post up your nominations for October!
> 
> ...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hrmmm... I'm going for Long term goals here of a Pipe Tobacco Merit Badge (Award).

My steps so far are:
GL Pease Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak

I've got step 1 of 5 done for both GL Pease and Peterson and a one off for Prince Albert (coming soon). I think I'm going to nominates another Peterson blend this month....

University Flake has been done within the past year and Irish Flake is unlikely to get a lot of entries for reviews so I think this month I'll go a out of the box and nominate........

*Peterson Summertime Blend 2012*

It tastes like summer and is the perfect partner for sitting in your favorite chair and contemplating the wonders of the world during those long hazy days.

Mainly golden yellow, sun fluted Virginia tobaccos of the highest grades contribute to make the base of the exotic blend. Together with Burley tobacco, known for its discreet nutty aroma and a trace of Black Cavendish, all combine to create the perfect balance. Its very noticeable charismatic aroma is both fresh and sweet, with coconut, vanilla and lime.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm itching to try LGF, 2 friends english chocolate, or escudo. course TommyTree has already corrupted my mind with 2 friends english chocolate. probley one of the few light English I would smoke on a regular basis, that and Frog morton across the pond. reminds me I feel TAD urge...must resisted


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The winner for August is Union Square - click here to post your review! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...view-gl-pease-union-square-august-2012-a.html

*Carryovers (on the list for next month)*
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Solani Aged Burley Flake
A & C Petersen Escudo Navy De Luxe

*New Nominations*
Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
Peterson Summertime Blend 2012

*Previous Winners with links to review threads* 
The winner for September is Prince Albert!
GLP Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak
GLP Jackknife Plug/Ready Rubbed
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Peterson University Flake
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
GLP Lagonda


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Bump!* Any more nominations?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We've never had a basic bulk on the list, have we? One of my favorite tobaccos is McClelleland 5100 Red Cake, and everybody should have some. If it came in a smancy box with smancy artwork, it'd be a star! :lol:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Billy Budd back in the running. I've smoked every last bit of the samples that I was sent and (am HOOKED) wouldn't mind an excuse to buy some more in bulk....for review purposes.....of course.......yeah......


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

freestoke said:


> We've never had a basic bulk on the list, have we? One of my favorite tobaccos is McClelleland 5100 Red Cake, and everybody should have some. If it came in a smancy box with smancy artwork, it'd be a star! :lol:


Definitely, especially with a good year on it. 2015 is another decent bulk McClelland.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it, Jim.

Eric - I love Billy Budd, too. Thing is, it just fell off of _this_ poll, and unfortunately it didn't do nearly as good as THREE tobaccos that are going to carry over to next month...hence, I kinda doubt it's going to do much better next month. How's this sound to you - I'll add it on the condition that we don't get a huge pile of new nominations. Fair enough?

The winner for August is Union Square - click here to post your review! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...view-gl-pease-union-square-august-2012-a.html

*Carryovers (on the list for next month)*
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Solani Aged Burley Flake
A & C Petersen Escudo Navy De Luxe

*New Nominations*
Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
Peterson Summertime Blend 2012
McClelland 5100 Red Cake
*Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd* (conditionally)

*Previous Winners with links to review threads* 
The winner for September is Prince Albert!
GLP Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak
GLP Jackknife Plug/Ready Rubbed
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Peterson University Flake
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
GLP Lagonda


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Definitely, especially with a good year on it. 2015 is another decent bulk McClelland.


Is this just an observation or is it a nomination? :suspicious:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Observation at the moment. I didn't want to flood the nomination box. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

September review thread is up! Let's smoke some PA! 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ince-albert-september-2012-a.html#post3667526

I'll get the new poll thread going sometime in the next couple of days.

*Carryovers (on the list for next month)*
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Solani Aged Burley Flake
A & C Petersen Escudo Navy De Luxe

*New Nominations*
Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydream
Peterson Summertime Blend 2012
McClelland 5100 Red Cake
*Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd* (conditionally)

*Previous Winners with links to review threads* 
Prince Albert
GLP Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak
GLP Jackknife Plug/Ready Rubbed
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Peterson University Flake
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
GLP Lagonda


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

New poll thread is up! Sorry about being a little late this time!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...puff-monthly-tobacco-poll-october-2012-a.html


----------

